# Westküste USA Mai 2011



## Tschoe (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

ich werde nächstes Jahr den kompletten Mai nach Amerika auf Urlaub gehen und will dort logischerweise Angeln gehen. 

Wir werden zunächst eine Woche nahe Portland/Washington State verbringen, dann kurz in Eureka und San Francisco sein. Weitere Stationen werden der Lake Tahoe, der Yosemite National Park, Las Vegas sein bevor wir dann die restlichen Tage rund um Bakersfield (ca. 100 Meilen nördlich von LA) verbringen werden. Soviel zu den Örtlichkeiten

Kann mir irgendjemand (Insider-) Tips zu den genannten Örtlichkeiten geben? Ich bin wirklich für alles offen, ganz egal ob Raub- oder Friedfisch, egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser. Nur Fliegenfischen schließe ich aus. 

Ich habe vor, mein Angelgerät vor Ort zu kaufen, da ich denke, dass ich mein vorhandenes Equipment dort billiger als bei uns erweitern kann. 

Wie genau läuft es eigentlich mit den Lizensen ab? Wo kann man die erwerben? Soll / muss ich meinen Angelschein mitnehmen?

Für alle Antworten eurerseits bin ich sehr dankbar und hoffe, dass ihr mir Tips geben könnt.

In diesem Sinne petri heil an euch alle
Johannes


----------



## darula (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Angelschein brauchst du nicht. Die Fischereischeine bekommst du bei meist in den Angelläden, im Rathaus oder auch bei der Post. Ausweiß sollte genügen.
Einkaufen:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ID=94&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1
falls du vorbeikommst:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/custserv/?page=custserv
aber vorher online checken was du willst ;O)
Zum Fischen gibts ohne Ende Gewässer!
Lake Tahoe ist ein Böötchen nicht schlecht ;O)


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Also in Amerika ist die Artenvielfalt an Fischen, ob West- oder Eastcoast schon beeindruckend! Allein schon im Süßwasser finden sich massenweise versch. Fische, und da du ja sogar die Möglichkeit hast, die fast ALLE Breitengrade der Westküste zu durchreisen, bieten sich dir natürlich besonders viele Möglichkeiten, alerdings wird es dir schwieriger sein, dein Gerät "perfekt" abzustimmen oder du musst echt VIEL Tackle mit dir rumschleppen...
Also, wie du sagtest, der Norden, Lake Tahoe- dort willst du anfangen. 
Hier ist ein Fischen an einem rieisigen See vor herrlicher Kulisse möglich. Vorkommende Fischarten: Die Regenbogenforellen, die Bachforelle ( aka Brown Trout ), Seeforellen sowie Saiblinge sind dort zu fangen. Es müssten sogar auch "Striped Bass" möglich sein, aber evtl. ists in den breiten da oben ein Tick zu kalt für die, bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Klar ist, dass solch ein See richtig schwer zu beangeln ist, bei der schieren Größe kann einem "deutschen Angler" schier Angst und bange werden- nicht zu vergleichen mit hieisigen Gewässergrößen! Klar ist aber auch, hier sind "Trophy fish" drin, und auf einen solchen solltest du auch vorbereitet sein. Ich würde das Gerät ähnlich dem schweren Hecht- bzw. leichteren Welsangeln hierzulande auslegen. Beachte, dass dort die haupttechnik das "schleppen" ist- ich würde mir eine Multirolle zur Rute zulegen! 
Könnte jetzt noch so viel schreiben, aber frage lieber nochmal gezielt nach, was dich interessiert, dann schauen wir weiter! 
Und in der gegend um Las Vegas und LA würde ich mir an deiner Stelle den "Lake Mead" nicht entgehen lassen- ein gewässer mit hervorragendem Black- bass, Grappie- Striped bass- und catfish- bestand! Für den Catfish wärst du mit deiner zuvor verwendeten Combo am Lake Tahoe ähnlich gut bedient, je nachdem, was für Größen dort warten an Catfish im Lake mead... Für Angeln auf Bass und Co nimm ne mittlere Spinnrute ( Also, als würdest du hiezulande an einem Gewässer mit starker Vegetation auf Hecht und Zander angeln ), brauchst zwar wohl etwas länger für nen "richtigen Bass" dann, aber das wird klappen! 
Für weitere fragen stehe ich gerne zur verfügung, und mach nen schönen bericht, wenn du zurück bist  Ich selber übrigens werde mich im Juni aufmachen an Ostküste, New York und New Jersey "unsicher machen"!


----------



## Tschoe (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Wow, danke für eure Antworten erstmal... 

danke dir darula für die sehr hilfreichen internetseiten...

und an dich angelmeister, ich bin einfach nur baff, dass du mir so detailierte und echt hilfreiche tips geben kannst. Lake Mead hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst neben dem lake tahoe. Ich hab allerdings noch nie vom boot aus geangelt, kann man am lake tahoe auch vom ufer aus angeln oder sind die chancen dort eher mau auch als uferangler non-schneider nach hause zu gehen. Für den Lake Tahoe habe ich auch nur einen tag zeit, da wir zu 8. unterwegs sind und der eigentlich nur meinetwegen auf der reiserute liegt...

Weiterhin hatte ich vor in three rivers, falls dir das was sagt zu angeln. Zudem im Yosemite National Park, und eventuell im Colorado River... Falls du noch irgendwelche speziellen Gewässer nahe Balkersfield kennst wär ich dafür natürlich überaus dankbar. 

Forellen, Saiblinge sowie der Bass stehen natürlich auf meiner Liste der Zielfische, ich will mir jedoch nicht zuviel vornehmen, da ich nicht weiss wie es vor ort klappen wird. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass man sobald man einen Hecht in Kalifornien fängt, diesen egal welche Größe er hat töten muss? Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp, wo ich evtl einen Lachs fangen könnte???

Wir hatten auch kurz überlegt eine Woche NYC und drei Wochen Westküste zu buchen, aber NYC und Upstate NY werden wir 2012 in Angriff nehmen 

Tausend dank für etwaige weitere antworten.

Viele Grüße, Johannes


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Also die Bestimmung in "Cali", dass man einen Hecht töten MUSS nach dem Fang, kann ich aus zwei gründen nicht nachvollziehen: Erstens die grundsätzl. C&R- Menthalität- in unzähligen Gewässern ist C&R ZWINGEND vorgeschrieben- Da kommt man evtl nicht ungestraft davon mit nem Fisch, den man mitnimmt... und zweitens: Hechtplage dort ist das erste, was ich höre... Kann sein, aber es würde mich definitiv ertsaunen! Hast du ne Quellenangabe für diese These? Grundsätzlich kann man als Ufernagler auch an großen Gewässern erfolgreich sein, nur man braucht eben die Extra- Portion Glück dabei! Und da du nur einen Tag Zeit hast dort... umso schlimmer. 
Im Yosemite Nationalpark würde ich an deiner Stelle kleinere Gewässer suchen, die beangelbar sind, die kannst du schneller überblicken. Fische werden dort genug vorhanden sein! Wenn es geht, was super wäre: Schaffe dir eine Wathose an, damit bist du im Vorteil bei ausgedehnteren Flachwasserzonen, das bringt immer ein paar Meter mehr, Hänger lassen sich evtl. besser lösen, bringt einige Vorteile, ist zwar kein Boot, aber immerhin! Ich hoffe, dann kannst du dich angelrisch am Lake Mead eher "austoben". Bevor du aber angelst, lass dir den Blick von der Staumauer herab nicht entgehen, soll sehr spektakulär sein! Meine Tante ( vor 2 Jahren ) und meine Eltern (letztes Jahr ) waren jeweils dort und waren von dem Anblick sehr beeindruckt!


----------



## Tschoe (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Jo klar hab ich ne Quelle, und zwar auf der Homepage vom Government of California, da heißt zu den Fangregularien zum nothern pike, also dem Hecht, folgendes: 
"No northern pike, dead or alive, may be released into any water at any time. All northern pike taken shall be killed immediately by removing the head and shall be retained by the angler. The angler shall notify the Department that he/she has taken and possesses a northern pike by calling the Department's CalTIP telephone number (1-888-DFG-CALTIP) as soon as possible, but not more than 24 hours after taking the northern pike. The angler shall maintain the head and body of the fish in a refrigerated or frozen condition, whenever possible, until the Department collects the northern pike." (Quelle: http://www.dfg.ca.gov/regulations/FreshFish/ccr-t14-ch2-art4-sec5_20-5_51.html#sec5_51 )  

Oder versteh ich des ganze falsch? 


Warst du schon mal im Yosemite angeln? Wo generell warst du bereits in Kalifornien angeln? Wie hast du des ganze mit den Lizensen geregelt? Es ist schon sinnvoll, wenn ich mir mein Gerät erst in den Staaten zulege oder? 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dich mit meiner ganzen Fragerei nicht zu sehr auf die Nerven gehe...

Viele Grüße vom Joe


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Die Aussage sieht mir eher danach aus, als das die irgendwelche Untersuchungen an den Exemplaren durchführen müssten als dass es zu viele von denen gäbe... Ich war weder in Cali noch im Yosemite jemals angeln, habe aber bereits Kanada um die Toronto- Region bereist und war auch angeln sowie in Florida war ich bereits angeln. Ich habe aber erstens schon "Trophy Bass" am Computer gespielt, da waren die von dir angesprochenen Gewässer dabei  Und zweitens bin ich grundsätzlich sowieso schon immmer Fan von der amerikan. Art zu angeln und sehe mir regelmäßig Fänge und aktuelle Ereignisse "überm Teich" an. Wie schon gesagt, die Lizenzen dort werden das kleinste Problem sein, bei nem Angelladen oder Postamt und gut ist! Inwiefern es sinnvoll ist, dein Gerät in den Staaten zu kaufen, wird auch drauf ankommen, wie gut dein Englisch ist, nicht dass es nachher Missverständnisse bei der Beratung gibt, und dein Gerät nicht so zusammengestellt wurde wie es du es wirklich wolltest!


----------



## Tschoe (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

An meinem Englisch sollte es eigentlich nicht scheitern außerdem hab ich noch nen native speaker dabei, der zur not, sollte ich mal nicht weiter wissen, mir helfen kann. 
Preislich gesehen, ist es wohl sinnvoller die Sachen dort zu kaufen, oder? 

also würdest du mir fürs bass fishen quasi ne hecht/zander-combo von hier empfehlen und für die forellen, etc.-action ne mittlere spin-combo -  hab ich des so richtig verstanden?

Sollte ich mir dann wohl etwa trophy bass für mein pc zulegen, um mehr über die angelgebiete in california zu erfahren? ^^

Wo es gute Lachsreviere gibt, weißt du wohl nicht? Ich sprech jetzt ma dich direkt an, weil sich die postings hier ja eher zu nem dialog entwickelt haben... Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass es ein paar mehr boardies gibt, die sich bzgl meines Anliegens etwas auskennen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## senfi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Vorsicht, es folgt gefährliches Halbwissen, ich war selbst noch nicht in den USA angeln:
In British Columbia ist es aber so, dass in einigen Gewässern Bass, Hecht und Bachforelle entnommen werden sollen, weil sie dort nicht originär heimisch waren und man sie deshalb nicht möchte (Gefahr für die heimischen Arten).
Weil der Hecht an der Westküste Kanadas auch eher im Norden beheimatet ist, denke ich, dass es in Kalifornien genauso sein könnte.

Dann noch zwei Anmerkungen: 
a) eine Welsausrüstung halte ich für Salmoniden für übertrieben, da bleibt der Drillspaß auf der Strecke. Ich war schon mit ner leichten Hechtrute auf Lachs (allerdings nicht Chinook und große Pink bzw. Chum) in stark fließenden Gewässern unterwegs, das ging gut
b) mit Lachs könnte es schwer werden, ich denke das geht wenn, dann nur im Meer, frühe Summerruns könnte es zwar auch in den Flüssen geben, die werden aber in nennenswerten Zahlen wohl erst später starten. Hier würde ich mich aber nochmal genauer informieren (schau auch mal nach Steelheadruns). 

Viel Spaß, wird bestimmt super dort


----------



## Tschoe (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Hi,

über die genauen Bestimmungen bzgl des Hechtes werd ich mich noch mal genauer vor Ort informieren. Hört sich schon plausibel an, dass der Hecht entnommen werden muss, da er nicht heimisch ist und den Bestand der heimischen arten gefährdet....

Ich hab mich am Wochenende mit nem Bekannten unterhalten, der schon öfters in Amerika auf Urlaub war. Er hat zwar nie "drüben" geangelt, aber er meint, dass es schwer werden könnte, mit ner deutschen ID (sei es Perso oder Reisepass) in den Staaten eine Angellizenz zu bekommen... Weis jmd was genaueres diesbezüglich. Es muss doch für nen Touri möglich sein, dort irgendwie angeln zu können, oder???

Grüße


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Hy Leute
Ich war zwar noch nicht in dieser Gegend, aber letztes Jahr war ich für ein Monat in Laramie/Wyoming, dor schaut das mit der Lizenz so aus, dass du in den nächsten Angelladen gehst, zeigst deinen Reisepass her und kaufst für wenig Geld eine Lizenz (Tag, oder Monat), damit kannst du dann im ganzen Bundesstaat fischen, wo immer du willst (ein paar private Gewässer mal ausgenommen).
Angelgerät solltest du unbedingt drüben einkaufen,1. bekommst du dann genau das, was du brauchst, 2. kostet es dort ca. 1/3-1/2 weniger, als bei uns und 3. bekommst du teilweise Sachen, die´s bei uns gar nicht gibt. Und es gibt dort Läden, das sind richtige Supermärkte, sowas wie ein OBI für Angelgerät, einfach unglaublich.
Pass nur mit den Zoll auf, du darfst Waren um bissl was über 400 Euro mitnehmen, wenn das Gerät allerdings schon benutzt aussieht (ebenso Gewand, Levis Jeans kosten drüben ca. 1/3!!!), kannst natürlich sagen, du hast es von zuhause mitgenommen.
Wie gesagt, ich war nicht an der Westküste sondern in Wyoming, aber ich denk mal, so sehr anders wird´s dort nicht sein.
Viel Spaß schon mal
Johannes


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Ja wenn du gut englisch kannst, wie du ja sagstest, kannst du dich ja vorab mal im Netz informieren, was die heimischen "fishermen" dort als Tackle haben, um die Salmoniden zu "bändigen". Das Problem ist eben, dass die Gewichte der Fische dort wohl von 3- 30 Pfund schwanken, und der für den Fall, "DASS"- du weisst, was ich meine, wäre es eben sehr schade, wenn du ebendiesen schönen Fisch verlieren solltest, nur weil dein Tackle zu schwach war! Das gleiche Problem mit Gewässern im Yosemite, oder spez. im Lake Mead: Die meisten "Basses" werden wohl "halbstarke" sein, aber WENN dann mal die "Oma" einsteigt, die genau weiss, wo der Köder loszuwerden ist, und du die entscheidende Flucht nicht parieren kannst... 
Im Lake Mead auch auf den Beifang achten: Du fischst auf Bass und es steigt ein "Catfish" ein, solltest du nicht weniger gewappnet sein! 
Das mit der Bürokratie für die Beschaffung von Lizenzen kann fast nicht sein, da hat dein Kollege wohl definitiv falsche Infos, überlege mal, wie viele Touris Amerika vergraulen würde, und vor allem stehen die Bundesstaaten untereinander ja auch im Wettbewerb um Touristen, da dürfen die sich eigentlich "nichts schenken"!


----------



## darula (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*



Tschoe schrieb:


> ..., dass es schwer werden könnte, mit ner deutschen ID (sei es Perso oder Reisepass) in den Staaten eine Angellizenz zu bekommen... Weis jmd was genaueres diesbezüglich. Es muss doch für nen Touri möglich sein, dort irgendwie angeln zu können, oder???
> 
> Grüße




Siehe mein erster Post. Du wirst dort keinerlei Probleme haben. Ebenso wirst du auf der Reise durch den Westen immer wieder "Welcome Anglers" Plakate sehen und auch kleine Farmen, die direkt an Bächen/Flüssen und gerade auf Tagesangler/-touristen aus sind. Dort kannst du dir von nem einheimischen Kautz auch gleich mal Fliegenfischen näher bringen lassen. Und bzgl. des Tackles würde ich auch mit nem lokalen Tackledealer plaudern. Hierfür sind Tackelwarehouse nicht und basspro nur bedingt geeignet. In diesen beiden Läden solltest du wissen, was du willst. Da ists mit der Beratung eher mau. Beim Twh hast du wohl die besten Preise und die größte Auswahl, dass ladenlokal ist aber winzig. Du musst dann eben sagen was du willst u bekommst es ausm Lager. Basspro ist einer der von Trickyfisher angesprochenen "OBIs". Ebenso Cabelas. Der is aber in deiner Nähe nur in Reno, NV
http://www.cabelas.com/stores/stores_home.jsp
Ist aber praktisch das gleiche wie Basspro.


----------



## Tschoe (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Hi,

danke nochmal für euere Antworten.

Ich hab mir bei Amazon folgendes Buch bestellt: http://www.amazon.de/Moon-California-Fishing-Complete-Streams/dp/1566918405/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292677140&sr=8-1 

Ist sehr sehr informativ und interessant. Da steht echt zu jedem sch*** Gewässer genau beschrieben, was vorkommt, welches "rating" das Gewässer hat, usw... Ich werd jetzt wahrscheinlich Lake Isabella, Kern River, Lake Tahoe und im Yosemite NP angeln, soweit meine angestrebten Gewässer in California, wo ich in Washington State angeln gehe, bzw evtl in Oregon, weiß ich noch nicht. Werd aber da vor Ort meine Bekannt-, Verwandtschaft fragen, ...

Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage: weiß jemand von euch, wie es mit mieten und fahren von Booten ausschaut. Sowohl Lake Tahoe als auch Lake Isabella sind echt heftig groß und da wäre so ein Boot schon sinnvoll...
Brauch ich da nen Bootsführerschein? 

Vielen Dank für weitere, hoffentlich folgende, Antworten...

Beste Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Hier die aktuelle Nonresident Sport Fishing licenses Gebühren
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/licensing/fishing/fishdescrip.html

Was wir immer kurz vor Urlaubsantritt machen ist, dass wir uns aktuell über die Sport Fishing Regulations informieren und natürlich plaudert man mit anderen Anglern oder in den Angelshops.
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/regulations/FreshFish/

Auf jeden Fall - viel Spass drüben!


----------



## volkerm (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Hallo,

wenn das denglisch klappt, melde Dich dort doch einfach in einem einschlägigen Forum an.
Da wirst Du garantiert aus erster Hand geholfen.
Habe ich mit Südafrika auch so gemacht!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*



Tschoe schrieb:


> Brauch ich da nen Bootsführerschein?



Auch zu finden in den Regulations:
California doesn't require you to have a boater license in order to drive a boat.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Für den Bootsverleih folgender Tip - auf jeden Fall wäre eine persönliche Empfehlung am Besten. Ansonsten gehe ich auf GoogleEarth suche den Ort und lasse mir alle Boat rentals dort anzeigen, anschließend kannst du jeden x-beliebigen anklicken und dich informieren.

Da z.B. der Lake Tahoe sehr gross ist, sollte die Anliegestelle ja nicht zu weit entfernt von eurer Unterkunft sein usw.


----------



## Tschoe (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Westküste USA Mai 2011*

Hi,
danke für die hilfreichen tipps von euch... Hab in dem Buch jetzt auch schon einige nützliche Informationen gelesen... Bin jetzt auch schon richtig heiß drauf, würd am liebsten heut schon los...

Wem noch was Nützliches einfällt, immer her damit, danke...

beste grüße


----------

